# Barista express not grinding!



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Grrrr ... was in the middle of back to back lattes and the grinder just stopped. Working one pull, dead the next. Checked for blockage in top burr basket. Loked fine. Just dead completely. Rest of machine aok. Any thermal cut off specifically for grinder. Machine's 6 month old, used once a week. Any ideas?


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi. I fixed one by replacing the faulty push switch. Could be the same issue. Aren't still under the warranty period?


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Just to add the faulty switch was still clicking. If you want to try fixing let me know and i will talk you through it.


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Yes, well within warranty. Going to remove lower burr assembly, see if its blocked but would a blockage cut all power to the grinder?


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

In my opinion. ..no. as i never had such an issue


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks. It was working one push not the next so i guess its a call to Sage on monday morning!


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes definitely. My fix is for those outside of their warranty period lol. You can let Sage do the work.


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

I've not had the bottom burr off yet. What's a recommended means of cleaning if its looking 'gummy'?


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Worth doing before sending to Sage. I used to use a pin and then vacuum up the lose bits. Anything thin and sharpish should do. The best would be toothpicks.

Careful when vacuuming not to suck up the felt washer under the fan. Very flimsy. You'll need tweezers to remove.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If you are going to remove the centre burr it's a good idea to have some spare felt washers around as they are easy to damage. As mentioned it can be removed with tweezers taking care not to crush it. The same tool is useful for getting the part under the centre burr out as well.

If removed I brush them over and then immerse them in a solution of puly caff - the powder that is used for back flushing so a Sage tablet should do the same thing. That gets rid of all traces of oil and leaves them sparkling clean. I believe they are stainless. Dry them carefully before refitting.

If cleaned in place just use a brush of some sort. The grinder packs grinds on the base and around the grind chamber by design. That can be disturbed with something and vac'd out but the timed output wont be very consistent until it's built up again.

Would gumming up stop the grinder from running - I'd have thought not. Burrs rubbing against each other too hard could, I've ground more than fine enough to get zero flow out of the portafilter without ever going that fine or to a setting where the burrs would rub *very *slightly. That is a setting of 1 on my BE.

John

-


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Just to update ... i gave up on this one a while back but powered on recently to find the grinder working again. Hurriedly got my gear together to make a brew only to find it dead again!! Rang CS, guy has just attended and found one pin of the actuator switch hanging on by a thread so basically just poor quality control! Switch replaced nonetheless and all good again!


----------



## BurningLegs (Jul 21, 2020)

I have a similar issue on my BE - I don't think it is the switch because when the switch is pressed the light for single or double filter size flashes as it would normally.

Any other known issues or things to look for on the grinder of the BE when it isn't grinding at all? I've taken the top of the grinder out and given it a clean (brush and vac) which did help initially but only for a couple more grinds before it failed again...


----------



## Reg (Jan 15, 2021)

M_H_S said:


> Just to add the faulty switch was still clicking. If you want to try fixing let me know and i will talk you through it.


 Hi there M_H_S, I would be very interested to see how you repaired the grinder switch. I am experiencing the same thing -- the grinder works one pull and then dead the next. The switch still clicks as you said. Much appreciated!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

@M_H_S


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Reg said:


> Hi there M_H_S, I would be very interested to see how you repaired the grinder switch. I am experiencing the same thing -- the grinder works one pull and then dead the next. The switch still clicks as you said. Much appreciated!


Sorry I've been awol for a bit...changing phones etc. Did you sort this?


----------



## Charles Latan (May 16, 2021)

Could you please elaborate on your solution to the switch please @M_H_S?

Thanks


----------

